# resistencias variables



## ethno-arkan (Ago 3, 2007)

Hola, necesito un poquito de ayuda con esto de las resistencias variables. El circuito en el que estoy trabajando tiene un LED que estaba conectado a una resistencia de 1 K, el caso es que el LED se iluminaba muy poco, así que compre una resistencia variable de 1 K  (1K 602M)) ¿Es la potencia que me recomendais?, pero tiene 3 patillas en vez de 2. ¿Como tengo que conectarlas?

Gracias y perdonen los errores de terminologia


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2007)

Si colocas la resistencia variable (Potenciometro) sola corres el riesgo de quemar algo, cuando la R Variable esta en minima resistencia esta te suministrara demasiada corriente al led.
La conexión seria entrada por una de las patas laterales y salida por la del medio, yo alli colocaria una resitencia fija (Por ejemplo 270 Oms) para limitar la corriente del led.


----------



## jona (Ago 3, 2007)

hola
coincido con vos Fogonazo,el problema de poner el un potenciometro es que en baja resistencia podes llegar a quemar el led,lo mejor para estos casos es mejor poner una resistencia fija.
te dejo un apunte de como calcular resistencias,como para poner de cargas un led.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/información/rled/index.htm
saludos


----------



## shavier (Ago 7, 2007)

Mira ethno-arkan depende con que voltaje lo estes haciendo trabajar, el LED tiene una resistencia de protección en los circuitos para que no se queme, si vos le ponés un preset lo que va a pasar es que si le bajas demasiado la resistencia y se sobrealimenta el LED lo vas a quemar, dependiendo del votaje de la fuente que tengas vas a tener q calcular la resistencia minima q puede tener éste LED... y si no te gusta como se ilumina comprate uno de alta luminocidad que ilumina mejor. con respecto a como vas a conectar las patas del preset... medilo con un tester.
Para conectarlo: de las tres patas... ponelo de frente a vos y con el tester en escala de ohms, dependiendo del valor del preset lo ubicás y las puntas del tester las ubicás... una en el medio y la otra en uno de los extremos... vas a ver que al variar el preset la resistencia va a subir o bajar.... bueno, si sacas la punta del tester que se encuentra en el extremo del preset y medís denuevo en la otra del otro extremo vas a observar que mientras que en el lado opuesto la resistencia subia... del otro lado la resistencia baja... osea es inverso el trabajo que hace... para que funcione como una resistencia variable comun tenes q conectar 2 patas nada más, la del medio siempre pero con la de un lado o la del otro del preset, dependiendo para que lado te conviene más que sea girado el preset para que suba o baje la resistencia... no se si es claro lo que estoy explicando... espero que si... y la tercer pata, la libre... podes dejarla sin conectar o unirla a la del medio, va a hacer exactamente el mismo trabajo, espero que te haya servido mi respuesta, cualquier cosita que no haya quedado en claro, pregunta nomás y en cuanto entre te respondo, un abrazo, saludos


----------



## boxo15 (Jul 31, 2009)

tengo una duda tengo un preset de 3 patas 2 atras y 1 adelante mi duda es cual de las 3 es la q es variable la de enfrente o la de atras?


----------



## mabauti (Jul 31, 2009)

depende de como la conectes.



generalmente la de adelante es la que se toma como variable en el circuito.
lo mejor es tomar el multimetro para verificar tu conexion.


----------

